# 

## nickeler

,   .  .        -  ,       ( ).
  ...?

----------


## Sky

.    ,   ,  .  - .

----------


## nickeler

-  .   )))   - .       .    .

----------


## laithemmer

Тварину

----------


## kobieta



----------


## Glavnyj Priz

,      -    .
   "",        ,     ,              ...
      !

----------


## Tail

.        ))

----------


## erazer

.     "-" - ..  .          ?   ? 
  -    01 (101  )      ,   -.   

> 

  ?      .   

> .    ,   ,  .  - .

        ,   ?

----------


## kobieta

> ?      .

       :     ,       .     ,   -   .
   ,     ,      ,  .

----------


## erazer

> :     ,       .     ,   -   .
>    ,     ,      ,  .

   ,     ...

----------


## kobieta

> ,     ...

    .

----------


## Pentax

?   ?      "     ,   ? 
 .

----------


## Glavnyj Priz

*erazer*,          ...
-    ,  -    .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,          ...
> -    ,  -    .

     ,         -       .

----------


## Lera

!

----------


## Ihor

> - .       .    .

  +1! :)

----------

.
  ,      "".

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,      "".

  ,      (  )
    ,  - ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,      "".

   

> ,      (  )

  ,   .
     . ,      ,   . 
  ...

----------


## nickeler

*Pentax*,  )))      ?

----------

> ?   ?      "     ,   ? 
>  .

   . ³, , ,    ,   , .

----------


## nickeler

> ³, ,

    ....

----------


## Pentax

> *Pentax*,  )))      ?

  -  .      ....

----------


## nickeler

*Pentax*,       -... 
   -       ....

----------


## Lera

> ,  - ...

    ,  "   -   " 
: 1)    "      "? ..        ...
2)        
3)           ,       .

----------


## nickeler

> "   -   "

    "     " - (..  ,  ,    .. )
        .     ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> -  .      ....

  *Pentax*,   -,    . .      ,   . 
,        -,       ,     / (   )

----------


## nickeler

*Sir_2006*,    ,     ( )   .        ...      .

----------


## Lera

> ,        -,       ,     / (   )

     .  //  __       .

----------


## Sir_2006

,

----------


## erazer

> *Pentax*,   -,    . .      ,   . 
> ,        -,       ,     / (   )

        -  , ..             :     ,       ;       -    ;     -        . 
,      ,   :            ,      ,           ,      .         ""        ,  16-  -     . 
          ,      ,      -.   -  ,  .

----------


## nickeler

*erazer*,   ...? ,  ? ))))         (     )

----------


## Pentax

,     " ...?".

----------


## nickeler

*Pentax*,     ...   -   )

----------


## Pentax

.

----------


## Sir_2006

> -

   ,      .     ,     )

----------


## nickeler

*Sir_2006*,     -   .

----------


## Tigrina

> ...?

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,   ...? ,  ? ))))         (     )

   .       .. -           .

----------


## zmey

> laithemmer  
>  .       .          ""    .   : "   !".      ,  .    ,  ,     ,
>    .
>  , ...
> 
>      ?
>  .
>     ?
>  !
> ...

  
...   "" ...

----------


## erazer

> .      -    .

  .  ""

----------


## zmey

> .

  ...  ,       ..?     ...    ,      ...

----------


## erazer

> ...  ,       ..?     ...    ,      ...

     ,         .  , "      ",   .

----------


## zmey

> 

  ...   .  ,  , ... ... ""  ,  ,   - ...    - ,       -   ...

----------


## admin

*nickeler*,       ,    ,      ,      '?  
ҳ         .

----------


## sharasha

*fragov*,       ,    "  ,    .     (  ) "    .
 ,      .
 :     ,     :  ,   .       ,      . ,  ,      -  !

----------


## Tigrina

,    Ϊ  (, , ...)   (...),  ,        ,  10 .            ,   ,     .

----------


## Ihor

,     ,     ,       . ,    
     ,    ,        , ,

----------


## sharasha

> 

  ,       ...   - . 
,    ,  ...

----------


## Tigrina

*sharasha*,  ...    '  ,    .
       -   ,     ,     ,   .

----------


## zmey

...   ( )-      ,       -,     ,        ,  ,        ,      .                  .    ,           .       ...  ,    ...

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,    . ,      ,      ,       . ,     ,   .     ,         .    -      ,    .  *zmey*,   ,    .  ,    .       -   )

----------


## SunnySemY

!  ,  !!!
   !

----------

